# Pre-assembled/prepared dry ferts... where?



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

So, someone here indicated that there was a certain chain(s) of "_hydroponic_" stores that utilized/capitalized on the fact that aquarists also have a great interest in dry ferts and have made a "ready-to-go" prepackaged dry fert container/kit.

All that's needed is to add a certain amount to water and you're ready to go. Has anyone heard of this? Which store/chain does this? I'd greatly appreciate any info, as I am quite sick of liquid ferts.

Thanks in Advance,

Bebu


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

to be honest .. do it yourself .. I started using dry ferts couple days ago and it really was way easier then I ever suspected.. now I'm even considering doing that for house plants as well..


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

I was considering getting into that line and posted that on another forum. yes it is dry ferts + / - some minerals tailored to aquatics.

There wasn't a HUGE response and certainly not enough interest in it go develop the line.


----------



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

okoolo said:


> to be honest .. do it yourself .. I started using dry ferts couple days ago and it really was way easier then I ever suspected.. now I'm even considering doing that for house plants as well..


Thanks for the reply and the tip! 

Unfortunately, I'm SOOOO busy, even typing up this post is consuming too much of my time.... 

I would only consider using dry ferts if it was already prepared they way it was described to me by someone else here. The problem was he forgot where he saw it (he actually likes the do-it-yourself method and makes his own mix, so I don't think he got it).

I just really don't have time to worry about mixes and and the possibility of catastrophe; hence my use of diluted liquid ferts that really don't do too much in the way of damage if slightly overdosed...

So, I was told some others here know about this unknown hydroponic store offering this kit.... anyone???


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Iam the same way Id buy it to.


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

hmm maybe one of the more experienced plant guys here could make an extra batch and you'd buy it off him .. see if anyone's interested.. heck maybe he'd even tailor it to your needs.


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

have you researched "dutch nutrient formula"?

That should lead you in the direction you want to go.

One of the online vendors does do liquid versions. One problem with ferts is that you can't really mix them into an "all in one" bottle package. Some will react poorly with others causing an undesired effect or worse, bodily harm.


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

well, they'd need 2 bottles: micro & macronutriets.. so that's not too bad I think


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Heh, the egg and chicken question.
Anybody with experience will probably tell you there is no such a thing as a one fix forumlae. Every tank is different and it's up to you to find that balance.
But, there is a site in the US that have a pretty standard all in one fix. I've come across it before, I'll see if I can find it for you ... might take a while though ...
Edit:
OK, here it is: Aquarium fertilizers

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> OK, here it is: Aquarium fertilizers


Thanks!! I'll contact them right away.. looks like they already have Canadian shipping rates ready, so there's the answer to my "border problems" question.. thanks again!


----------



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

Thats the same stuff you get at hydroponic stores. I get all my dry ferts from hydroponic stores except micro's which I just use flourish. I don't bother mixing everything, I just dump it straight into the tank. This way, at least for me is easier to adjust the amount I put in.


----------



## 5p4zz (Apr 28, 2011)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/pps-analysis-feedback/39491-newbie-guide-pps-pro.html

as for where to buy the dry ferts, I got mine at homegrown hydroponics on meteor road in toronto, carlingview/dixon area, near the airport.

I've got each one mixed into a 1L bottle, and so far its pretty easy, 1ml per 10gallon every morning before lights on. I think I spent 50 dollars tops, on something that will last me well over a year. Only thing you need will be a scale.

and for the micro I got CSM+B from 
http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/nano-aquarium-supplies.html

took around a week to get. got my 1L fert bottles too.


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

There's no point in going out of your way to find pre-mixed dry ferts because I assure you that's it's less convenient than just mixing them yourself.

Take 1tsp of KNO3. Mix with 1/4tsp of KH2PO4. Congrats, you've mixed your own dry ferts.

If teaspoons aren't good enough for you, you can get a cheap 0.01g scale for $30.


For that amount add 80mL of water.

Adjust the dose according to the size of your tank as instructed by EI guidelines.

10-20gal --> 10mL/dose
20-40gal -->20mL/dose
40-60gal --> 40mL/dose

If your tank is 60gal or more then the doses are large enough that EI guidelines use measurements that can be easily measured with a standard teaspoon set for every dose, so there isn't much point in making a mixed solution cause you can just dose with the spoons.

Trace mixes are always premixed. The Dutch Nutrient Formula (DNF) brand that I've seen around Toronto is virtually identical composition to CSM+B and works great, even in my tank with cherry shrimp, snails, etc.

Mix 1/4tsp trace with 40mL water
10-20gal -->5mL/dose
20-40gal -->10mL/dose
40-60gal --> 20mL/dose

As with macros, larger tanks you can just dose straight with a standard measuring spoon. No need to mix multiple-dose batches.

Hope that saved you some time and money


----------

